# how to put a slide carb on a gt2



## dwillard (Jul 17, 2006)

need help finding a way to hook the slide carb up on a gt2


----------



## dyno-dylan (Feb 11, 2007)

I have a gt2 with a slide carb hooked up, what motor and carb are you using?

Dylan


----------



## dwillard (Jul 17, 2006)

*rb x12*

rb x12


----------



## dyno-dylan (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok well the easiest thing to do is to start with the low speed needle (where the ball stud is for the throttle linkage) to be pointing straight towards the front of the truck.
Next youll put on the linkages, I did this by putting the throttle linkage on the part of the servo horn that is closest to the fuel tank and put the brake linkage on the part that is pointing towards the back of the truck. The brake linkage should be in the outside most hole on the servo horn and the throttle linkage should be on the outside most hole also, however you may need to move it in to make it as staight as possible.
You will also need to cut off the part of the servo horn that is facing the receiver box.
This way you will only have three of the things to put the linkage on (the standoffs with three holes in them) put the throttle return spring on the standoff that is facing the right side of the truck. 

You may have to move the carb slightly to get it to open fully.
This setup works just fine and after alittle tuning with the epa on your radio you should have no problems.

I have run this configuration for a total of 4 hours of racing with zero problems


Dylan Saturno


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i have the same set-up on my GT. used it on offroad, oval with no problems.

like dylan said, you'll need to adjust the epa settings on your radio. full throttle with the carb all the way open is like 55% on my truck.

Cory


----------

